# Stump Carving



## foxster15 (3 mo ago)

Mid August I had the maple tree cut down in my front yard and left about 6 feet still standing. It's about 30"-36" in right before I begin. My question is how long do I let it dry before I can beginning carving (first with a chain saw, then finishing with chisels). I was told at the earliest 2 months....Should I wait til spring? Should I debark it now or wait til spring?...First time carving a tree stump.


----------



## Phil32 (Aug 31, 2018)

You probably don't have to wait. Maple gets harder as it dries and will take on the consistency of stone if you carve it dry. I remember a stump carving near my son's home in Pennsylvania. It was a larger than life size figure of the Cleveland Indian mascot. I don't think he had trouble with cracking. You might keep some damp burlap bags handy during the chainsaw phase of your project.


----------



## mpounders (Jun 22, 2010)

It would be easier to do while it is still green. Plan on repairing/filling cracks that may occur, so keep cut offs to use for that and it will match better.


----------



## foxster15 (3 mo ago)

Phil32 said:


> You probably don't have to wait. Maple gets harder as it dries and will take on the consistency of stone if you carve it dry. I remember a stump carving near my son's home in Pennsylvania. It was a larger than life size figure of the Cleveland Indian mascot. I don't think he had trouble with cracking. You might keep some damp burlap bags handy during the chainsaw phase of your projectThanks Phil, I had the maple tree cut down in August so it's been about a month and a half so I'm going to jump on it real quick. I'm going to carve for a lack of a better word a Hobbit House with a Mushroom top. I'll rough it out with a chain saw then use a draw knife to smooth out the "Stalk". It'll have 2 arched windows one with a carved frig..the other a owl and a arch doorway with steps carved out of the root. It's my first stump carving..
> [/Thanks Phil, I had the maple tree cut down in August so it's been about a month and a half so I'm going to jump on it real quick. I'm going to carve for a lack of a better word a Hobbit House with a Mushroom top. I'll rough it out with a chain saw then use a draw knife to smooth out the "Stalk". It'll have 2 arched windows one with a carved frig..the other a owl and a arch doorway with steps carved out of the root. It's my first stump carving..


----------



## Phil32 (Aug 31, 2018)

foxster15 - Sounds like a good plan, and since the object is fanciful it can be changed as you go along. Avoid delicate parts like arms, legs, etc.


----------



## tomsteve (Jan 23, 2015)

im gonna be a downer here but maple isnt a very good choice for anything outdoor. it is on the low end of rot resistance and once damp, bugs and insects have a feast eating on it.
i cut a couple maples down in my yard a few years ago. left about 6" of stump. they were rotted away in 3 years.


----------



## foxster15 (3 mo ago)

tomsteve said:


> im gonna be a downer here but maple isnt a very good choice for anything outdoor. it is on the low end of rot resistance and once damp, bugs and insects have a feast eating on it.
> i cut a couple maples down in my yard a few years ago. left about 6" of stump. they were rotted away in 3 years.


I hear ya..But I got what I got. I'd rather have a tree stump sculpture for a few years than nothing at all. I figure I'll seal it the best I can then when it rots I'll get rid of it. Besides I'm 65 years old I might be dead by then and it'll be someone else's problem...lol.


----------



## tomsteve (Jan 23, 2015)

if anything, when it gets rough lookin, itll make a pretty cool fire.


----------



## foxster15 (3 mo ago)

tomsteve said:


> if anything, when it gets rough lookin, itll make a pretty cool fire.


I was planning on carving a hobbit house with a mushroom top with a 2 windows and a door with a owl in one window and a frog in the other,but someone said with maple I'd probably have heavy duty checking as far as those animals are concerned. So to save myself time and grief I'll forgo the owl and frog.


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

I would go ahead and try the animals. If they start to crack, just cut them off later. For that matter, you can modify the sculpture whenever it starts to look a little rough. It'll just get smaller with age. 

Another thing you can try is painting or staining the sculpture after you carve it. I have also seen a carved stump burned with a torch sort of like shou sugi ban, which may also improve its resistance to the elements.


----------



## foxster15 (3 mo ago)

Lazyman said:


> I would go ahead and try the animals. If they start to crack, just cut them off later. For that matter, you can modify the sculpture whenever it starts to look a little rough. It'll just get smaller with age.
> 
> Another thing you can try is painting or staining the sculpture after you carve it. I have also seen a carved stump burned with a torch sort of like shou sugi ban, which may also improve its resistance to the elements.


I was told by a stump carver to coat it with timber oil afterwards. I do want to stain it mainly a beige color and maybe a brownish door just to add some color...thanks


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

I was even thinking about using different colors of stain. For example, if there is a something that represents grass or leaves you can stain that green. Or if there is a door on the house it could be red. That might be kind of cool. 

Just thinking out loud.


----------

